# Rheem Ecosence Tankless Waterheater



## Adam (Aug 14, 2010)

Hello, I have a brand new Rheem Ecosense tankless waterheater thats been sitting around for that last 2 years. So, the only thing I need to know is where can I get the vents for it? We have asked Home Depot but they said they don't have them any more.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I would call a local plumber and ask him to install the heater for you and he will be able to get the vents , and ensure that the gas piping is properly sized and plumbed in.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks for posting on plumbingzone blah blah blah.

The owners of this forum recommend asking your DIY questions at home depot or www.diychatroom.com

This board is dedicated to plumbing professionals and some other hacks.

This thread has been closed...

BRB. I gotta go check on my DIY question thread.


----------

